
There's a new Gmail phishing attack going around, and it's fooling everyone - xweb
http://www.techrepublic.com/article/theres-a-new-gmail-phishing-attack-going-around-and-its-fooling-everyone/
======
jrfarina
There is clickbait going around and it's fooling no one.

